# HSF Plans - How does this kind of plan compare to VHI, AVIVA & Quinn?



## John&edward (10 Mar 2011)

As our VHI plan is up for renewal (Family plan level 1 for 2 adults and 2 children for a mere €2,159.70) 

I was doing a bit of surfing before I committed to them for another year and came across teh HSF plans. 

Does anyone know how they compare to VHI, AVIVIA, Quinn, its something like a % of the cost are covered or something, not sure? 

Their most expensive plan would cut VHI renewal by half. 

Any comments appreciated


----------



## pj111 (10 Mar 2011)

Comparing apples and oranges. The HSF plans are for outpatient benefits whilst the plans by the 3 insurers are for inpatient benefits plus outpatient benefits - the level of outpatient benefits is dependent on plan chosen.

The Smart plan from Aviva was designed to complement the benefits under the HSF plan but the price is both can be beaten by all 3 insurers. 

VHI have cheaper options without having to reduce inpatient benefits whilst maintaining outpatient benefits.

Ask them for their best plan that suits all your needs and post your results here.

Think long and hard about giving up your inpatient cover.

_Patrick_


----------

